# Really cool Christmas Gift



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

Had a good Christmas but the best gift I received was from my son and came from Afghanistan. It is a U.S. flag along with a certificate of Authenticity. I have attached a photo of the certificate. I don't know if you will be able to read the writing on the certificate in the photo. If not, this is what is says: "This flag of The United States of America is presented to the Jewkes Family in recognition and appreciation of their constant love and support. This flag was flown aloft over Afghanistan aboard an AH64D Apache during a combat mission on 08 November 2012." The photo on the certificate is authentic as well and was taken from another Apache in formation. My son was the co-pilot/gunner (holding the flag) on the mission. 08 November happens to be my birthday. God willing all of the members of the 211th will be home sometime next month.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

That is a totally awesome gift and one that will be cherished forever especially having the mission flown on your birthday. Thanks for sharing and thanks to your Son for his service to this country.


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

That is an awesome gift from a thoughtful son.

Congratulations!


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Very Cool! I'm excited for him to get home. I know you're a proud father, and for good reason.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Super cool gift. Very nice.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

That is way cool. You should be very pleased.

I'm hoping they all make it home safe.


----------

